# Brand New aquarium. Need to clean or not?



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

I just bought a new 55 gallon. (For $54 Woohoo LoL). Does it need to cleaned or just rinsed out? If it does need to be clean what do I use in it?


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

If its from the pet store then a wash out with the garden hose will suffice. If its from a private party (used tank ) you might want to wipe it down with some vinegar and then wash it out again.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks zof its from the petstore. That's what I was thinking a good rinse should do.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I use a sponge with warm water. There is usually dust on the glass and rinsing may not remove it, so a soft sponge (aquarium-use only obviously;-)) helps. Then I rinse it.


----------

